# No me arrancan las Xs ...

## Luciernaga

Me explico:

Recientemente adquirí material nuevo y es esta placa Tyan S8212, dos CPUs Opteron 2354, y ensamblo una Nvidia 7300GS ...

Instalo Win x64 Edition y rula correctamente.

Instalo Gentoo sin problemas pero no quieren iniciarse las Xs.

Instalo Debian Lenny y rula perfectamente todo.

La pregunta del millón: ¿porque no se inician las Xs en esta máquina con Gentoo? En otras máquinas la gráfica y modus operandi funcionan.

En modo texto rula correctamente. La tengo configurada como encaminador sin problemas.

/etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="mmx sse sse2 -qt3 -qt4 -kde gtk gtk+ gnome dvd cdr alsa nls svg X dbus hal cups png jpeg tiff cairo consolekit pam php opengl perl acl ppds ldap readline python winbind startup-notification xscreensaver xulrunner samba qt3support sql mysql webkit mng branding handbook nvidia ipv6 nptl xorg"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

LINGUAS="es"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 snd-ctxfi"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	# Load  "dri2"

	Load  "glx"

	# Load  "dri"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "extmod"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

	Option	"XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "nvidia"

	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

	BoardName   "G71 [GeForce 7300 GS]"

	BusID       "PCI:4:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	DefaultDepth 24

	Option	"RenderAccel" "True"

	Option	"AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

	Option	"NoLogo" "false"

	Option	"TwinView" "1"

	Option	"metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024 +0+0"

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

		Modes	"1280x1024"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

	Option	"Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Archivo .log emitido con los problemas. http://pastebin.com/LEJ4AuZt

Gracias por las respuestas.  :Wink: 

PostData: Es la tercera instalación de Gentoo después de dos formateos.

----------

## pelelademadera

en gral los problemas de que no levantan las X con driver propietario se solucionan con un simple

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

en gral siempre se olvidan de hacer eso y con eso solo arranca

----------

## Luciernaga

Pues no, de ninguna manera se me pasó por alto este esencial comando.

Lo que digo yo es que pinta en la carga de las Xs con una Nvidia que se niegue a iniciar porque debe cargar el módulo "Dri" y el "Dri2" y ni comentando, ni sin comentar, se inician las Xs, por otra parte me pide que reinstale (cosa que he hecho tres veces) el controlador privativo de Nvidia.

Dado que esta placa incorpora un chip Aspeed AST2050 intentaré formatear todo (Gentoo) y volverlo a instalar sin la Nvidia pero con el AST2050, el problema es que el equipo me va muy lento con ese chip y "preferiría" una Nvidia; tengo otras gráficas por probar, veremos como queda la cosa ...

 :Sad: 

PostData: como complemento a lo dicho antes les pongo una foto de la salida (respuesta) en pantalla.

[img=http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/2397/dsc2330800x600.jpg]

----------

## esteban_conde

Hola Luciernaga:

No se si lo que voy a decir ayudará mucho pero a mi me pasó algo parecido a ti pero al revés tengo una nvidia que va con los modulos de de la version 96.43.16, debido a que estos drivers no se instalan si no es explicitamente tuve que enmascarar todas las versiones superiores en /etc/portage/package.mask puede que tu tengas que instalar el driver enmascarado con ~amd64/~x86, si no lo has hecho intentalo antes de formatear pues de una forma u otra lo puedes arreglar, la nvidia se integra bastante bien con gentoo (prueba las distintas opciones).

De momento provisionalmente yo cambiaria nvidia por nv en xorg.conf y luego iria probando versiones hasta dar con la adecuada que seguro que hay una.

----------

## afb

Pon la salida del log del Xorg

----------

## Luciernaga

 *afb wrote:*   

> Pon la salida del log del Xorg

 

En el enlace "Pastebin" está puesto, y en el último enlace de la salida (en texto) de STARTX están funcionando los dos enlaces.

Curioso, muy curioso, porque esta tarjeta gráfica (Nvidia 7300GS) nunca me dió problemas con las Xs en otras máquinas, pero después de "sacarla" de la máquina y con un formateo de particiones e instalación nueva con el chip gráfico embebido AST2050 están rulando las Xs a la primera de cambio, sin problemas, pero es notable la lentitud de proceso comparado con una potente gráfica Nvidia en otros sistemas, por ejemplo Windows, me estoy planteando ponerle una de la serie 9GT, el caso es que tengo poco espacio (<20cm) para poder ensamblarla.

Gracias por vuestras opiniones, ya os contaré como termina esto ...  :Smile: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> DefaultDepth 24
> 
> Option "RenderAccel" "True"
> 
> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
> ...

 

La opcion twinview te da un aviso de que no tienes más que un monitor.

La opcion RendeAccel tambien la comentaria al menos para ver si es eso lo que hace que te avise de que no existe el driver DRI.

He visto que tienes cargado un driver para el fb (framebuffer) y en alguna parte he leido que los drivers libres de nvidia son incompatibles con el fb.

OFFTOPIC:

Tienes suerte de poder probar con tanto hardware, espero que eso no te haga desistir de hacer funcionar la tarjeta que nos ocupa aunque con esa configuración en el kernel es casi seguro que te de el mismo problema con todas (me refiero a todas las nvidias), sin embargo esa seria una buena configuración para una ati si activas DRI en xorg.conf.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Quote:*   

> OFFTOPIC:
> 
> Tienes suerte de poder probar con tanto hardware, espero que eso no te haga desistir de hacer funcionar la tarjeta que nos ocupa aunque con esa configuración en el kernel es casi seguro que te de el mismo problema con todas (me refiero a todas las nvidias), sin embargo esa seria una buena configuración para una ati si activas DRI en xorg.conf.

 

El caso es que ya probe con una configuración estandar tipo VESA y me fallaba del mismo modo, lo que me tiene despistado en superlativo, otro sí es que también tuve problemas con teclados pues no todos (conectados al puerto PS/2) eran reconocidos correctamente en esta placa base Tyan S8212, ahora tengo conectado un Labtec Media Wireless Desktop y rula perfectamente.

Como digo, me estoy planteando ponerle una gráfica potente pero las ATIs me dan yuyú .......  :Smile: 

----------

## Punisher

Imagino que habrás probado a recompilar los drivers de nvidia.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Punisher wrote:*   

> Imagino que habrás probado a recompilar los drivers de nvidia.

 

Hombreeeee, por descontado.

Mira, te comento, parece ser que esta placa es un tanto especial, al menos diferente a lo que conozco y mira que por mis manos han pasado unas cuantas decenas de placas de todas clases, mi intención es de ponerla como servidor con el mínimo coste posible pero a la vez que funcione de mil maravillas y ésto ya es otro cantar, Windows va bien pero no es lo que quiero, he probado con el chip gráfico AST2050 que incorpora pero el equipo va lento de narices, además ocurrió una cosa que la instalación fue bien, instalada y compilada, startx arrancó los Xterms correctamente pero fracasó gdm al iniciar GNOME, no hubo manera, otra vez al carajo todo ...

Ahora le ensamble una Nvidia 6600GT y vuelta a empezar, formateo al canto, y .... ¡¡¡oh sorpresa!!! ... me inicia los Xterms a la primera de cambio sin fallo alguno y ahora, en estos momentos, está compilando el KDE4 ..... toco madera ....

De todas formas si vuelve a fallar esta mañana he comprado una Nvidia 8400GS que según las FAQs de Tyan es super compatible.

¡ah! se me olvidaba una cosa. Hasta donde conozco este hardware (Tyan S8212) es para 64bits, pero mira por donde que en las FAQs de Tyan no esta probado, y mucho menos Linux (todo y solo Win) pero ete ahí que recomiendan software de 32bits en vez del de 64bits, coñe y eso porqué, me pregunto, ni corto ni perezoso, voy y le instalo la Gentoo de 32bits que es la que ahora esta acabando de instalarse, woooowwwwww, la máquina ha dado un vuelco tremebundo en rapidez y capacidad .... juuuuder ...

Venga en cuanto termine veremos el resultado ... saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Hoy doy por finalizada la instalación de Gentoo (KDE4) en esta máquina, no estoy satisfecho del todo y espero poder mejorarla un poco, bastante, o al máximo ...

Al parecer los problemas sufridos no son de configuración sino de algunas incompatibilidades de algún que otro hardware, en estos momentos y superadas no pocas dificultades, el equipo corre Win x64 Edition y Gentoo 32bits con el escritorio KDE4.

[IMG]http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/7384/dsc2331800x600.jpg[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Esta imagen son los Xterms compilando el sistema.

[IMG]http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/9019/instantnea2800x600.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Esta imagen es el escritorio KDE4 "rulando" con el Terminal instalando GIMP ...

[IMG]http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/1551/instantnea1p.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Esta imagen es la info de la memoria completa, física, utilizada, y virtual ...

Sorprendentemente para mi, el sistema de 32bits me reconoce los 8GB de memoria RAM instalada, no sin antes configurar y compilar el kernel con la opción de reconocer la extensión de hasta 64GB activada.

La máquina está configurada como "encaminador" rulando perfectamente la red local.

El fichero de configuración /etc/make.conf es este:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="qt3 qt4 kde -gtk -gtk+ -gnome dvd cdr alsa nls svg X dbus hal cups png jpeg tiff cairo consolekit pam opengl perl acl ppds ldap xulrunner samba nvidia qt3support sql mysql mng webkit gnutls"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

LINGUAS="es"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 snd-ctxfi"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" 

El fichero de configuración /etc/X11/xorg.conf es este:

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "record"

	# Load  "dri"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "glx"

	# Load  "dri2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

	Option	"XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "nvidia"

	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

	BoardName   "NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT]"

	BusID       "PCI:4:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	DefaultDepth 24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

		Modes	"1280x1024"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Si algún lector está interesado en conocer el resto de ficheros de configuración que lo solicite en este mismo hilo, por mi parte daré por terminada la consulta agradeciendo a todos vuestra inestimable ayuda. Gracias.

----------

